# Grey Thoroughbred Jumper



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Well he would jump a LOT better if his rider had any sort of release! She's not helping him AT ALL. I'm impressed that he seems to want to jump willingly anyway.

You'd have a lot of work ahead of you to get him working through from behind for the dressage phase and I'm not sure how much his jumping form will improve with a better rider, but for $2000 he isn't bad. [bearing in mind the horse market here in Aus is rubbish but nowhere near as bad as most of the USA; Thoroughbreds straight off the track go from anywhere from $0 to $5000 based on conformation, bloodlines, appearance and temperament]

If he's only 15.1 those jumps are miniscule, by the way - they make him look AT LEAST 16hh.

I hate greys, but from what I can see he doesn't look like he's too badly built. I would want to see photos that show his legs better [standing still, square, on a flat surface]. I don't really care if the horse is slightly downhill, if it's got a good engine and springy hind legs it can make up for that and if it's got good correct forelegs then I'm all for it. Some leg faults are excusable if minor, others are absolutely inexcusable ever at any degree. Personally in a jumper I like to see a horse that is uphill [but as I said this is not my only/main consideration] with a good strong hindquarter, springy hind legs, and straight correct forelegs. I like a high point of shoulder, and a slightly upright shoulder with a nice open angle, though for an eventer you might choose a horse with a sloping shoulder as it will be better able to perform the dressage movements and in eventing the jumps aren't actually all THAT high.

I primarily look for a jumper... because that is my passion. But I also show in eventing a little bit so I want a horse that can easily engage and work through from behind. The standard of dressage in eventing is MUCH lower than it is in pure dressage but this is slowly changing. Especially in the lower levels, dressage scores get more and more competitive, because more and more horses jump double clear to finish on their dressage score.

This horse needs a LOT of jumping on a loose rein, with a very balanced capable rider who can control it through their seat. It needs to learn to use its neck and back over the fence, which its rider's lack of release has been inhibiting. Grids will do wonders for this horse.

I can see him as an eventer. I like him for that, at least low to mid-level. I can't really see him as a dressage horse with that rather bland, short trot, but I think eventing would suit him. IF you do a ton of dressage work. He needs to learn to use himself better on the flat before you can even begin to work on him using himself better over fences.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

He is cute, and man is he forgiving! They are hanging on for dear life! Seriously need to balance themselves on something other than his mouth. Just make sure his legs are clean. Just because he is "sound" does not mean his legs are clean.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

He looks like he is a willing jumper in spite of the fact that the rider isn't helping him at all, in fact is hindering him over the jumps. He looks nice on the flat from what I can see.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Well, he doesn't lack anything in the looks department.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

He looks to be sucking back over the jumps, which is no doubt a product of the complete lack of release he's getting. When I'm riding a young horse, I'd rather give them a little too much release than too little. He looks very willing, despite this.

Do you have any videos of him we can see to get a better idea of how he moves?


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I like this horse and I hate the way the horse is being ridden. 

I would take him just purely for his attitude over fences! I bet he would show real scope if given a chance to!


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

I don't know too much about english riding, but to me it looks like they are not giving him any release at all, it looks like they're holding him back or something. But he looks really pretty though.


----------

